

Yahoo and Facebook try to validate six degree separation hypothesis - thevivekpandey
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/facebook-and-yahoo-test-six-degrees-of-separation-idea/2011/08/17/gIQAlngILJ_blog.html?wprss=blogpost

======
thevivekpandey
Note that yahoo does not seem to rely on graph algorithms to do that. To reach
from X to Y, where X is not directly connected to Y, they ask X which of their
friends might connect them to Y.

Have there been any other prominent attempts (besides the famous friendster
feature) to validate this hypothesis?

